# 2006 Trek 1200



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

I was told by my LBS that they would be getting the 2006 Trek 1200 sometime next week. Has anyone seen this bike yet? If so, how do the specs compare with the previous model? Pics?


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

Still no luck finding more info on the 1200. I wrote an e-mail to Trek, but I won't hold my breath on a response. I did find a 2006 Trek 1000 on ebay.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont think that the 2006 1200s have been recieved by trek yet. As for the 1000 I know it went up $60 and the parts are the same.


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

Update: I still haven't gotten any new info on the 1200. However, I got curious as to what Trek has hidden on its website, so I did a google search. Type the following into google to see the 2006 Trek bikes coming out (still no 1200, and a few other models are missing).

2006 site:www2.trekbikes.com

I think the 2006 Team Time Trial is the coolest of the bikes turned up by the search, but I wonder if it's the TTTx team Disco used in the Tour this year (the specs don't mention anything about boron).


----------

